# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دورة الاستراتيجية الحديثة في تقييم العروض في مجال المناقصات وترسيتها وصياغة عقودها

## مركزتدريب

يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :

*الاستراتيجية الحديثة في تقييم العروض في مجال المناقصات وترسيتها وصياغة عقودها
*
*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
*تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :*
*تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل.* 
*
**ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :*
*الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com*
*صفحتنا على الفيس بوك: https://www.facebook.com/almjdhrjo/*
*صفحتنا على تويتر : https://twitter.com/AlmjdCenter*
*صفحتنا على يوتيوب* *youtube** : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsk...Q5pqk4A/videos*
*البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com*
*هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255
*وفيما يلي بقية دورات القانون:**1. دورة حماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية.
2. دورة حماية حقوق العلامة التجارية والنماذج الصناعية.
3. دورة فن الصياغة القانونية.
4. دورة التحكيم التجاري الدولي.
5. دورة حماية حقوق الملكية في مجال الحاسب الآلي والإنترنت.
6. دورة صياغة عقود التجاره الدوليه*

*7.* *دورة الجوانب القانونية والأمنية للعمليات الإلكترونية**.
8.* *دورة أهمية القانون الإداري في أعمال الإدارة العامة**.
9.* *دورة التشريعات القانونية**.
10.* *دورة القانون الإداري**.
11.* *دورة إدارة النزاعات الدولية من الناحية القانونية**.
12.* *دورة لجوانب القانونية للوظيفة العامة*
*13.* *دورة صياغة النظم واللوائح القانونية والقرارات الادارية*
*14.* *دورة فنون إدارة التحقيق الإداري*
*15.* *دورة  كتابة وصياغة العقود والمناقصات التجارية*
*16.* *دورة مهارات كتابة العقود الفنية*
*17.* *دورة مسائل قانونية وأخلاقية في خدمات الرعاية الصحية*
*18.* *دورة الصياغة القانونية للقرارات الادارية*
*19.* *دورة تنمية مهارات أعضاء الإدارات القانونية*
*20.* *دورة التحكيم في منازعات المعاملات والعقود التجارية*
*21.* *دورة سلطة التأديب في الوظيفة العامة بين الإدارة والقضاء*
*22.* *دورة القانون التجاري**.*
*23.* *دورة الضمانات ومقاصد تشجيع الاستثمار*
*24.* *دورة صياغة إتفاقيات الشراكة المؤسسية والوثائق القانونية ذات الصلة*
*25.* *دورة قواعد التسجيل والإدراج للشركات المساهمة*
*26.* *دورة تنمية المهارات القانونية لأعضاء إدارات التنمية البشرية,وشؤون الموظفين,والعقود والمشتريات,والشؤون الإدارية والمالية*
*27.* *دورة مهارات الكتابة القانونية وتقنيات صياغة التشريعات والعقود**.*
*28.* *دورة الأصول الفنية فى صياغة المذكرات القانونية**.*
*29.* *دورة الفكر القانوني المتميز في الاستشارات القانونية وتكوين الرأي القانوني**.*
*30.* *دورة الأصول القانونية لكتابة المراسلات والمذكرات**.*
*31.* *دورة المهارات القانونية في الاقناع وبناء الحجة وتحليل القضايا**.*
*32.* *دورة اتقان فن المناظرات في العمل القانوني والقضائي**.*
*33.* *دورة المهارات المتكاملة في الشؤون القانونية**.*
*34.* *دورة أصول المرافعة وإعداد المذكرات والتقارير**.*
*35.* *دورة أصول وأفضل ممارسات إجراءات التحقيق التأديبي**.*
*36.* *دورة الصياغة القانوينة وفن المرافعات**.*
*37.* *دورة مهارات الادعاء والدفاع في القضايا الإدارية**.*
*38.* *دورة المهارات القانونية وفن صياغة المذكرات والعقود**.*
*39.* *دورة الجوانب القانونيه في التحقيقات الاداريه وتوقيع الجزاءات**.*
*40.* *دورة إعداد الدراسات والاستشارات القانونية**.*
*41.* *دورة مهارات التفسير والتحليل القانوني وصياغة الاجراءات القانونية**.*
*42.* *دورة الأساليب الحديثة في الصياغة القانونية**.*
*43.* *دورة اتقان اللغة والكتابة القانونية** .*
*44.* *دورة العقوبات البديلة**.*
*45.* *دورة تنفيذ الاحكام القضائية**.*
*46.* *دورة التفكير الابداعي والتحليلي في اعداد الدراسات والبحوث القانونية**.*
*47.* *دورة الطرق الحديثة واليات الحماية القانونية لعقود التجارة الالكترونية**.*
*48.* *دورة طرق صياغة العقود والاتفاقيات والمذكرات وفقا للاصول الحديثة للصيغة القانونية**.*
*49.* *دورة صياغة العقود والاتفاقيات وفقا للاصول الحديثة للصيغة القانونية**.*
*50.* *دورة الطرق الحديثة واليات الحماية القانونية لعقود التجارة الالكترونية**.*
*51.* *دورة التفكير الابداعي والتحليل في اعداد الدراسات والبحوث القانونية**.*
*52.* *دورة استراتيجيات ادارة العقود والحد من المخاطر المالية والقانونية**.*
*53.* *دورة إدارة العقود والأوامر التغيرية والمطالبات العقـدية**.*
*54.* *دورة المنظومة المتكاملة لإعداد وكتابة محاضر الجلسات البرلمانية**.*
*55.* *دورة الرقابة القانونية على العقود والمناقصات**.*
*56.* *دورة الاسس القانونية لإعداد العقود، المذكرات والقرارات**.*
*57.* *دورة الإجراءات الحديثة لإعداد وتنفيذ المناقصات والممارسات والمزايدات**.*
*58.* *دورة الجوانب القانونية للعمليات المصرفيةالجوانب القانونية للعمليات المصرفية**.*
*59.* *دورة أصول الصياغة النموذجية للعقود وكيفية التصدي لمشاكلها**.*
*60.* *دورة استراتيجيات اعداد العقود والمناقصات وتحديد المخاطر التعاقدية وتسوية المنازعات**.*
*61.* *دورة الاستراتيجية الحديثة في تقييم العروض في مجال المناقصات وترسيتها وصياغة عقودها**.*
*62.* *دورة التقنيات الحديثة في إدارة الجوانب القانونية والإدارية للعقود**.*
*63.* *دورة أصول التفسير القانوني وكتابة المذكرات القانونية**.*
*64.* *دورة كتابة العقود وتجنب المنازعات القانونية**.*
*65.* *دورة تحديد المخاطر وتقييم المطالبات وإجراءات التحكيم**.*
*66.* *دورة التقنيات الحديثة في تقديم العطاءات والتفاوض وإدارة العقود**.*
*67.* *دورة تقييم وقياس فعالية إدارة العقود والالتزامات التعاقدية**.*
*68.* *دورة أساليب التحقيق في حوادث وإصابات العمل**.*
*69.* *دورة التقنيات المتقدمة في التحقيقات والمنازعات الإدارية**.*
*70.* *دورة طرق صياغة العقود والاتفاقيات والمذكرات وفقا للأصول الحديثة للصيغة القانونية**.*


*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

